# frog safe fertilizer



## muzicspeaks (Oct 25, 2010)

I asked one of the horticulture people I work with at the zoo what thet use in there to fertilize there plants and he said there's something call packy poo that we sell at our giftshop its just powered elephant dung and we have some darts and there vivs always look nice
Does it sound ok to use in a small 10 gallon I guess is the question


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Frog poop makes a great fertilizer!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

If anything, I try to get some plants to stop growing or stay smaller than they want to get in a viv, not sure why you would ever need to add more fertilizer, a viv is pretty much perfect conditions for most plants that we put in them.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm mixing in planted aquarium substrate and kitty litter in the soil in my next viv. It should add some more nutrients for microfauna and the plants.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've never used any fertilizer in any of my vivs. The frog poop has always been plenty for excellent growth.
Doug


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Frog Poop does wonders ... but if u really have an itch to supplement your plants, why not use worm casings? From what I understand it is more than safe for your frogs, its found in nature, and plants love it! (Its also easy to find on the internet)

My concern with elephant dung would be the excess buildup of CO2 and other gases as the dung decays ... especially in that small of a tank.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Water drained from your tank work's very well.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Mitch said:


> I'm mixing in planted aquarium substrate and kitty litter in the soil in my next viv. It should add some more nutrients for microfauna and the plants.


 
When you mention microfauna in this context are you referring to invertebrates like springtails or microbial... 

Ed


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Ed said:


> When you mention microfauna in this context are you referring to invertebrates like springtails or microbial...
> 
> Ed


Microbial.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

earthworm castings are excellent to use


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Mitch said:


> Microbial.


 
Check out the ultimate clay thread.. easily broken down organics like cornstarch work just as well. 

Ed


----------



## muzicspeaks (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Jellyman said:


> earthworm castings are excellent to use


ya i like tea made from them (for the plants)


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I use non-organic substrates, so nutrients can be somewhat low, and some of the plants start to develop signs of not having enough nitrogen. If/when that happens, sometimes I let them go...sometimes I mix up some orchid fertilizer in a spray bottle at 1/4 strength and spot spray the plant(s). I would try something similar if you try the elephant-based stuff.

I've also mashed/smeared frog turds on the roots of some epiphytic plants, as well as crushed up/mushed deer scat.

I would be hesitant to blindly use tank water without testing it first as it could be high in ammonia, which isn't great to just be spraying around on your plants and/or frogs.


----------

